# Turning my 300 dollar Traeger into master pit!



## twissted (Oct 18, 2015)

Treager with a very large cold smoke box. I will send picks when I take some pic's tomarrow in the light. The box I added to the end of the grill is so large that it tips it over! So I made some folding telescopic legs to support the grill.

It is very large 30 inches tall and 24 inches wide. The reason for this is I smoke a lot of Samon and wild game. I needed the extra room to cold smoke 5 to 10 samon at one time. Deer or Elk. I have alot of friends that I smoke meat for also. I'm Part Native American and so I get to eat alot of wild game. Not that I don't do pork and beef cause I do.

I just started building this and so I ran out of light and time. I will be building the door from plywoold with a aluminum frame. the Box it's self is made from T6 aircraft grade from Kuiser. It is very thick around 3/16'' thick. I will be upgrading the legs and the wheels and building racks and stuff to hold things and making a hopper extention also.


----------



## twissted (Oct 18, 2015)

Traeger Grill build 001.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


















Traeger Grill build 002.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


















Traeger Grill build 003.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


----------



## twissted (Oct 18, 2015)

Here is a tailgate grill for the big parties. I did this one about 5 years ago. Everything is welded so that it holds up to gravel roads.













0531111520a_01.jpg



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


















0531111520b_01.jpg



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2015)

It will be interesting to see the temps in your box. Since heat rises and your "cold smoke box" is higher you may end up with more heat than you want.

What are your target temps? Traegers don't produce good smoke, what are your plans to add smoke into the mix?


----------



## twissted (Oct 18, 2015)

I get really good smoke on the smoke setting. The temps are very low in the setting. If I need higher temps I will add a hot plate in the bottom and leave it on the smoke setting in the Traeger.


----------



## twissted (Oct 18, 2015)

Cardon Ram Boil and Bleach 007.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 18, 2015






This was shot by the son of a good friend of mine. Im helping cure it and getting it ready to mount on the wall


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 19, 2015)

Pretty cool looking setup on the back of the truck! Do you have a build thread on that one? **Just saw you joined yesterday** 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will be back to see how this build goes. Looks very interesting so far!


----------



## twissted (Oct 20, 2015)

No there isn't one. I can say this though. It is heavy and takes a little work for 2 people to lift it and slide it into the hitch. I made a duel slide in my motor home that is so I can pull my boat and the grill at the same time and that made it even a bigger trick.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, that sounds crazy cool. I would like to see that set up!

Is that an old Ford? I have been looking for an older truck and that looks pretty sweet! If you don't mind sharing, can I get some info on it?


----------



## twissted (Oct 20, 2015)

I got it up and running. I still have more to do but it seams to work very well. I ordered a temp gauge off of ebay. 

As for the truck it is a very rare International Terra. The Vin# starts like this 0092 It was made 1/76 













Traeger build 009.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015
__ 2


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

twissted said:


> I got it up and running. I still have more to do but it seams to work very well. I ordered a temp gauge off of ebay.
> 
> As for the truck it is a very rare International Terra. The Vin# starts like this 0092 It was made 1/76
> 
> ...


That is looking good!

I have never even heard of a Terra. (after a quick google search) That's pretty sweet!


----------



## twissted (Oct 22, 2015)

I smoked some extra sharp chedder cheese with it last night for 2 hours. I will let them rest at room temps for 3 days and then I will take a picture to show the cure when I cut into it.













smoked chedder 002.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 22, 2015


----------

